# I am pregnant



## Mistique (Nov 24, 2014)

*Such a short dream...*

This was my original message:
I couldn't say this loud enough or often enough: I am pregnant. Just those three words have so much meaning. Thank you everyone for your support. I couldn't be happier.

I didn't feel like opening a new thread so I just added something to this one. Yesterday was a day of happyness, today the opposite. I no longer am pregant.


----------



## dither (Nov 24, 2014)

YO MISTI,

BRILLIANT NEWS.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 24, 2014)

That is really good news Misti. You just be careful now okay?  :smile:


----------



## PiP (Nov 24, 2014)

That's great news, Mistique! Congratulations! :champagne:


----------



## Gumby (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations, Love!


----------



## TKent (Nov 24, 2014)

Hot diggity dog! That is so awesome.



Mistique said:


> I couldn't say this loud enough or often enough: I am pregnant. Just those three words have so much meaning. Thank you everyone for your support. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope your state won't complicate the pregnancy! 

Hugs and kisses


----------



## Deafmute (Nov 24, 2014)

Thats great, congratulations.


----------



## midnightpoet (Nov 24, 2014)

great news!:joyous::joyous:


----------



## Bishop (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations! And of course, I speak baby, so here's a message for the little one:

Googaboogamappfffftttt. 

Just pass that along, (s)he'll know what it means.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations!  Something nice for all of us to be excited about! I wish you wonderful health and absolutely NO stress.I an so happy for you and family.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Mistique (Nov 24, 2014)

dither said:


> YO MISTI,
> 
> BRILLIANT NEWS.



thank you, yes it is 

- - - Updated - - -



mrmustard615 said:


> That is really good news Misti. You just be careful now okay?  :smile:



I will be the most careful expentant mum there can be. I waited 14 years for this. I won't let anything mess it up 

- - - Updated - - -



PiP said:


> That's great news, Mistique! Congratulations! :champagne:




Thank you very much  but I cant drink that 

- - - Updated - - -



Gumby said:


> Congratulations, Love!



thank you 

- - - Updated - - -



TKent said:


> Hot diggity dog! That is so awesome.



Yes, it is  perfectly awesome

- - - Updated - - -



Schrody said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, actually its the other way around. Pregnancy reduces the effects of MS. I will be more at risk (twice actually) after I have given birth, but for now I should be perfectly fine 

- - - Updated - - -



Deafmute said:


> Thats great, congratulations.



Yes, it is  thank you

- - - Updated - - -



midnightpoet said:


> great news!:joyous::joyous:



thanks 

- - - Updated - - -



Bishop said:


> Congratulations! And of course, I speak baby, so here's a message for the little one:
> 
> Googaboogamappfffftttt.
> 
> Just pass that along, (s)he'll know what it means.



Thank you, but there is a chance that there are two, so who was that message for? 

- - - Updated - - -



Firemajic said:


> Congratulations!  Something nice for all of us to be excited about! I wish you wonderful health and absolutely NO stress.I an so happy for you and family.  Peace always...Julia



That is what I am going for too. No stress what so ever. Thank you


----------



## Bishop (Nov 24, 2014)

Mistique said:


> Thank you, but there is a chance that there are two, so who was that message for?



In that case, potentially double congratulations and be sure to add: 

Glorglethumaaaaa.

They'll know.


----------



## Gargh (Nov 24, 2014)

Very happy for you! Stay snug


----------



## Aphelion (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations! That's great news.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, I thought pregnancy could reduce the symptoms, but didn't want to write something I'm not sure of 

Once again, all the best, and take care! 

Of course if you gave birth to twins, and they're boy and a girl, you realize you have to give them names Writing and Forumina XD


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Yeah, I thought pregnancy could reduce the symptoms, but didn't want to write something I'm not sure of
> 
> Once again, all the best, and take care!
> 
> Of course if you gave birth to twins, and they're boy and a girl, you realize you have to give them names Writing and Forumina XD



Of course if it's a boy you could always name him Mustard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just sayin'


----------



## Blade (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations.:sunny: I am sure you will be most careful and attentive.:eagerness:


----------



## Morkonan (Nov 24, 2014)

Mistique said:


> I couldn't say this loud enough or often enough: I am pregnant. Just those three words have so much meaning. Thank you everyone for your support. I couldn't be happier.




YAY! CONGRATULATIONS!

(And, it's not the first time that I have been truly happy that someone announces that they're pregnant and I can claim complete innocence....  I'm truly happy for you!)


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 24, 2014)

That's great news! Congratulations!

Hopefully the pregnancy will help with the MS, but that's just a potential perk! On the other hand, the morning sickness is NOT a perk--but now isn't the time to think too much about that!

Here's to a healthy and (as much as possible) comfortable pregnancy! :champagne:


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations! Sometimes I miss having a baby. You know, except for the all-night crying, and toxic waste diapers, and...

:icon_silent: _"Shut up, Jake!" *SMACK*_

But really, they're a bundle of joy most of the time.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Nov 24, 2014)

This is awesome news, congratulations! Best wishes to you and yours!


----------



## Mistique (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone.  Your enthousiasm with responding to this has been most heartwarming. As utterly happy as I was yesterday, that is how devastated I feel today. The pregnancy ended this morning. I don't know what to say about it. I spend most of today crying and sleeping. I don't know if it is the MS or this sad news, but I am utterly worn out and find it diffucult to even stay awake. I figured this time I am not going to pretend that I am fine, because I am not. Not that I won't be fine, but right now I am not. I am not going to pretend for my family, my boyfriend or you guys. Sorry.


----------



## Morkonan (Nov 25, 2014)

Mistique said:


> .... Sorry.



I do understand. At least, I understand as much as I am able. I had feared this, just as I am sure you did, as well. But, that doesn't make it any easier to deal with. In fact, I'm helpless to have any positive influence over the situation. That's not a good feeling. But, it pales in comparison, surely.

My thoughts go out to you. While I haven't suffered from the same sort of loss, I have known many who have. Eventually, tomorrow will be a new day again.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 25, 2014)

Mistique said:


> Thank you everyone.  Your enthousiasm with responding to this has been most heartwarming. As utterly happy as I was yesterday, that is how devastated I feel today. The pregnancy ended this morning. I don't know what to say about it. I spend most of today crying and sleeping. I don't know if it is the MS or this sad news, but I am utterly worn out and find it diffucult to even stay awake. I figured this time I am not going to pretend that I am fine, because I am not. Not that I won't be fine, but right now I am not. I am not going to pretend for my family, my boyfriend or you guys. Sorry.



Oh, no. I'm so sorry. Don't pretend, just let it all out. We're here for you honey


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mistique said:


> Thank you everyone.  Your enthousiasm with responding to this has been most heartwarming. As utterly happy as I was yesterday, that is how devastated I feel today. The pregnancy ended this morning. I don't know what to say about it. I spend most of today crying and sleeping. I don't know if it is the MS or this sad news, but I am utterly worn out and find it diffucult to even stay awake. I figured this time I am not going to pretend that I am fine, because I am not. Not that I won't be fine, but right now I am not. I am not going to pretend for my family, my boyfriend or you guys. Sorry.



Oh Mistique I am so sorry. I know how much this meant to you. I wish I could say something that would make you feel better. Just know that we're all here for you. :smile2:


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh...        Oh I am heart broken for you..Wish I could make it better...Peace always...Julia


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 25, 2014)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Gargh (Nov 25, 2014)

That's terrible news... scream, shout, punch walls as much as you can or it'll eat you up. Then take care of yourself & know we're all thinking of you & your man.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 25, 2014)

So sorry, mistique. My wife and I went through that a couple of times, and it's not your fault.


----------



## escorial (Nov 25, 2014)

it's not a fair world kidda..an life can be tuff...if you got hope you can find away through..stay safe M


----------



## A_Jones (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh sweetie, I wish I could give you all the hugs in the world.  Your day will come!  Love and prayers your way.


----------



## dither (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh Misti. :upset:


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Nov 25, 2014)

I have no words just many strong ::: hugs :::


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry! you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers. 

If it is any help one of the Chaplains in our race track ministry went through this with his wife, if you would like an experienced faith based counselor to talk with just let me know...Bob


----------



## PiP (Nov 25, 2014)

Mistique said:


> I didn't feel like opening a new thread so I just added something to this one. Yesterday was a day of happyness, today the opposite. I no longer am pregant.



I'm so sorry, Mistique. Virtual hugs xx


----------



## TKent (Nov 25, 2014)

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## dale (Nov 25, 2014)

Mistique said:


> Thank you everyone.  Your enthousiasm with responding to this has been most heartwarming. As utterly happy as I was yesterday, that is how devastated I feel today. The pregnancy ended this morning. I don't know what to say about it. I spend most of today crying and sleeping. I don't know if it is the MS or this sad news, but I am utterly worn out and find it diffucult to even stay awake. I figured this time I am not going to pretend that I am fine, because I am not. Not that I won't be fine, but right now I am not. I am not going to pretend for my family, my boyfriend or you guys. Sorry.



real sorry to hear that. this happened to both my mom and my sister. they ended up tellin my mom she couldn't have kids, so they adopted me,
and then 3 years later...they had my sister. my sister lost her 1st baby. and they told her it was possible she couldn't have kids...but then she 
had a son a couple years later. so even though it's hard now...just pull through it and don't lose hope.


----------



## TKent (Nov 25, 2014)

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you feel. Me and Kyle just went through this 3 months ago. I was devastated to the core. I could hardly get out of bed for a week. I did nothing but cry for days. I missed a ton of time at work and couldn't even go to my good friends baby shower. I felt bad that I didn't want to celebrate her joy, but every time I looked at someone pregnant or saw their new baby pictures on Facebook I'd feel it all over again. I felt like it was my one shot that I'd have. I thought my whole adult life that I would never be able to have children. So, having this happen in my middle 30's was a gift and then taken away before I got to really enjoy it. 

Take your time to grieve. You need that. Don't put a show on for anyone. Feel how you feel and know that you're not alone. I gave myself time and told myself after awhile that I didn't want to spend my life being sad about something I had no control over. There are reasons for everything in our life. I decided for myself, that if we couldn't make our own baby, then we'd adopt. My husband is a big believer in adoption (his mother was adopted) and he would love to choose someone else to love that maybe wouldn't have it without us. I agree. Some things we don't get a choice about, but we can always find another way to love another person. 

I'm so sorry and it breaks my heart to see anyone go through it. Stay strong, the days will eventually get easier. I guess all we can do is be thankful for the many other blessings we have in our lives.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Mistique. Having gone through it, myself, I know how you feel, dear.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that Sunny (btw. you have the blue-est eyes I've ever seen). I hope, in the near future, yours and Mistique's dream will come true.

Hugs and kisses.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks Schrody!  

I know I liked to look for comfort from others that went through what I did, so that's why I wanted to share. 

There are actually a lot of people that go through this. Very sad, but nice to know we didn't do anything wrong. Sometimes ours plans don't match God's plans. Reasons for everything--things we'll never understand.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm glad you and Mistique feel safe and like a part of the family when talking about something so personal. I'm glad you found this place because I know you'll always have our support and encouragement. I love this feeling of togetherness. 

And of course it's not your fault, many woman have an early miscarriage when they didn't even know they're pregnant or in the early stages of pregnancy. It's just Mother Nature playing tricks on us, women. 

Keep on trying!


----------



## Mistique (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your support. Ive read it all yesterday and today. I can't express how much it means to me and how it helps to deal with this. I have spend all of yesterday in the emergency room as they wanted to make sure it wasn't an ectopic pregancy (if it had been I would have needed surgery). Luckily it wasn't that, but they did confirm that it had been a miscarriage. Tomorrow I have an appointment with my own gynocologist to discuss how we move forward from here. Possibly I have to start injecting again tomorrow or friday. I can't quite imagine that just yet.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Misti. I'm glad you're hanging in there. At least now you know that it is possible so keep on hope :smile2:


----------



## Mistique (Nov 26, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey Misti. I'm glad you're hanging in there. At least now you know that it is possible so keep on hope :smile2:



Yeah, that is the good thing about it. If I could get pregant on attempt two that means I can also get pregant on attempt three, four, five or six. So I definately have hope


----------



## Schrody (Nov 26, 2014)

Mistique said:


> Thank you everyone for your support. Ive read it all yesterday and today. I can't express how much it means to me and how it helps to deal with this. I have spend all of yesterday in the emergency room as they wanted to make sure it wasn't an ectopic pregancy (if it had been I would have needed surgery). Luckily it wasn't that, but they did confirm that it had been a miscarriage. Tomorrow I have an appointment with my own gynocologist to discuss how we move forward from here. Possibly I have to start injecting again tomorrow or friday. I can't quite imagine that just yet.



We're here for you, and if we could do something, we would. I read about the IVF and I know it's not the most pleasant procedure, but I guess, when you want something so much, it's worth it. Good luck. You're in our thoughts.

Hugs and kisses.


----------



## Mistique (Nov 26, 2014)

Schrody said:


> We're here for you, and if we could do something, we would. I read about the IVF and I know it's not the most pleasant procedure, but I guess, when you want something so much, it's worth it. Good luck. You're in our thoughts.
> 
> Hugs and kisses.



Thank you very much for that. I am not having IVF at the moment (although I have had four attempts in the past). The treatment I am currently having is called IUI. It is similar to IVF, but a little less intrusive. It's still rough though. If these six attempts won't work then we might move on to IVF, but we are not sure about that yet as the four IVF attempts I have had in the past (when I was still with my ex husband) were quite devestating to my health and state of mind. Particularly my boyfriend is struggling with that as he isn't sure if he can handle watching me go through that. I can understand that as the powerlessness must be hard. I guess we won't make that decision until we have to.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 26, 2014)

I've read about a lot of cases where women, while on this procedures and having miscarriages, succeeded to conceive and gave birth to healthy children, I hope this will be the case with you too. I wish you no more disappointments, only good news, easy pregnancy, and a blessed life with a child.

I know it's really stressful, but if you can, try to relax, because the biggest surprises happens when you're not expecting it


----------



## BryanJ62 (Nov 26, 2014)

*This is one of those moments where the right words are lost and I wish I had that perfect sentence but I don't. The one thing I can say is with all the bad news in the world it warms my heart to see it's really not that bad. This forum is full of warm and caring people and it goes to show when one person is faced with such sad news everyone adds their own special of hug to make the day a little better. My special hug is included in this post as well. What ever happens in your future I have a feeling you will touch a lot of hearts. You are in my thoughts. *


----------



## Mistique (Nov 27, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I've read about a lot of cases where women, while on this procedures and having miscarriages, succeeded to conceive and gave birth to healthy children, I hope this will be the case with you too. I wish you no more disappointments, only good news, easy pregnancy, and a blessed life with a child.
> 
> I know it's really stressful, but if you can, try to relax, because the biggest surprises happens when you're not expecting it



Yes, Ive heard of many of those too. So I am hoping for that. I had the meeting with the gynacologist earlier today and we are not restarting the hormones just yet. We will wait for a month. My body simply can't handle it right now.

- - - Updated - - -



BryanJ62 said:


> *This is one of those moments where the right words are lost and I wish I had that perfect sentence but I don't. The one thing I can say is with all the bad news in the world it warms my heart to see it's really not that bad. This forum is full of warm and caring people and it goes to show when one person is faced with such sad news everyone adds their own special of hug to make the day a little better. My special hug is included in this post as well. What ever happens in your future I have a feeling you will touch a lot of hearts. You are in my thoughts. *



Thank you. You might  not have had the perfect sentence, but those words were pretty good.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 27, 2014)

I guess you body is too stressed, just like you are mentally. Try to think positive, autosuggestion is a powerful thing. 

I've read about women who got pregnant after acupuncture treatments (they didn't conceive because of acupuncture, but they were relaxed, and I think state of mind is really important), but I don't know is that true, and does it work at all. I'm sure you read all about alternative methods. 

I think you need to focus on something, no matter how hard will it be, constantly thinking about bad and sad things won't help you. I know, I'm not in your shoes and it's easy for me to say, but I'm telling you this like a friend. Brain knows a lot of tricks, and sometimes impossible things became possible. Keep up the positive spirit. We're here for you, and when I say it I know others agree with me.

Hugs.

Oh, and make sure you don't neglect your boyfriend in this hard times, as I'm sure he's suffering too.

And don't forget to make love!


----------



## Mistique (Nov 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I guess you body is too stressed, just like you are mentally. Try to think positive, autosuggestion is a powerful thing.
> 
> I've read about women who got pregnant after acupuncture treatments (they didn't conceive because of acupuncture, but they were relaxed, and I think state of mind is really important), but I don't know is that true, and does it work at all. I'm sure you read all about alternative methods.
> 
> ...



Yes, my body is definately stressed. I lose a great deal of blood, feel weak, can't sit up or stand up for very long and apparently I faint. I didn't know that, but when we were at the doctors I said that at times it almost felt like I would faint (whilst I was lying on the sofa) and my boyfriend said: "no, sweetie, you do faint." I didn't know that. Apparently I slip in and out of it when that happens and don't quite realise it myself. 

I focus on making the christmas decoration. I still have a great deal of them to crochet, so that is what I do  when I have the strenght to do it that is. The rest of the time I sleep. I do so much of that. Normally when I sleep during the day I cant get to sleep at night, but that's not an issue now. I sleep all the time and still at night I am tired and fall asleep just like that.

Yeah, I don't forget my boyfriend and luckily neither do those around us. They ask how I am doing, of course, but they ask him too. He is doing okay mostly, but he does get quite sad at times. It tends to come out when he blows up about something silly and usually I then remind him that perhaps he is not angry about some bag that has gone missing, but about our lost little one.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 28, 2014)

I always know I'm gonna faint, but I don't remember the right moment of getting unconsciousness, it's all black, but it gets better then. I lost track of time when I'm in that state - It could've been seconds or minutes.

You just rest honey, you need to rest good and be prepared for the next try. 

It's hard for him too, I can imagine. Be a support to each other, and talk about it, don't hold it inside - that's the worst thing you can do. 

If we were near you, I'm sure all of us would give you one big hug.  Take care.


----------



## helium (Nov 28, 2014)

Damn. I feel bad, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Winston (Nov 29, 2014)

It seems like there has been so much loss this year, yet it gets no easier when I hear a friend is suffering yet again.

Properly supportive words elude me.  All seem inadequate.  Just know that you are cared for.  We're all here for you.


----------



## Mistique (Dec 6, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I always know I'm gonna faint, but I don't remember the right moment of getting unconsciousness, it's all black, but it gets better then. I lost track of time when I'm in that state - It could've been seconds or minutes.
> 
> You just rest honey, you need to rest good and be prepared for the next try.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I didn't see this, or the onces after this, thank you for the kind words 

- - - Updated - - -



helium said:


> Damn. I feel bad, but that's the way it is.



Thank you for caring 

- - - Updated - - -



Winston said:


> It seems like there has been so much loss this year, yet it gets no easier when I hear a friend is suffering yet again.
> 
> Properly supportive words elude me.  All seem inadequate.  Just know that you are cared for.  We're all here for you.



Those were properly supportive words  Thank you and I am sorry I didn't see them sooner.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 6, 2014)

How are you doing Misti? :hi:


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 6, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> How are you doing Misti? :hi:



I have been thinking of you as well, Misti. From the smack-dab middle of America, I am thinking hopeful thoughts in your direction.


----------



## Mistique (Dec 6, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> How are you doing Misti? :hi:



I'd like to say that I am doing well, but at the moment that is not really true. Still feel quite sad. finding it hard to get off the sofa and start doing things again. I just can't seem to see the point. I did go to the library yesterday and to the movies today, so I am trying.

- - - Updated - - -



InstituteMan said:


> I have been thinking of you as well, Misti. From the smack-dab middle of America, I am thinking hopeful thoughts in your direction.



Isn't that something  from all over the world hopeful thoughts are coming my way  I feel honored.


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 6, 2014)

It'll get better, Misti. I've never been where you are, for obvious anatomical reasons. I haven't been there with my wife, either. Still, the tough, terrible things I have experienced faded, letting me find joy again. It just takes time. We're here, thinking of you and helping as we can while that time passes, and longer.


----------



## escorial (Dec 6, 2014)

Mistique..... deep inside you is something only you can find that will get you through it all...however you handle your plight kidda.. just try and always stay safe..


----------



## Mistique (Dec 6, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> It'll get better, Misti. I've never been where you are, for obvious anatomical reasons. I haven't been there with my wife, either. Still, the tough, terrible things I have experienced faded, letting me find joy again. It just takes time. We're here, thinking of you and helping as we can while that time passes, and longer.



I know that  I have experienced a lot of terrible things before and I have always bounced back. I will be fine. Even if I wanted to stay horribly misserable - which I don't - it would be impossible for me to not at some point smile at the little birds in the garden again (which are right outside my window) or enjoy the rays of sun on my skin. Usually I bounce back quicker than I am doing now and that is what I said to my boyfriend the other day that it frustrates me that I am still feeling so very sad. That it's taking so slow. He looked at me with that 'oh I know you so well smile' and said: "Sweetie, it's been a week and a half. This is not slow by any definition. You are just impatient." He's right of course. I hate it when he is right 

- - - Updated - - -



escorial said:


> Mistique..... deep inside you is something only you can find that will get you through it all...however you handle your plight kidda.. just try and always stay safe..



Well, I guess that is the upside of the sofa, it is about as safe as places can get


----------



## escorial (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Mistique (Dec 6, 2014)

We are in the middle of winter here and for me that is always the worst part of the year as the world always feels so dead to me. I know that nature isn't dead and next springs life is just waiting inside those dead looking branches, but I always find it quite hard to see that. This year even harder because of what happened. My best friend - who I have known for 24 years now (we've decided to have a little party for two next june when it will be 25 years) knows me better than anybody else and has been sending me flowers and flowers and flowers  At the moment my livingroom is looking more like summer than winter and its making me smile 

- - - Updated - - -



escorial said:


> View attachment 6969



Oh, if I had a sofa like that I'd be chatting away with it all day long


----------



## Terry (Dec 7, 2014)

Congrats, make sure you raised your son/daughter to be an amazing human


----------



## Mistique (Dec 7, 2014)

Terry said:


> Congrats, make sure you raised your son/daughter to be an amazing human



You missed something there, but your heart was in the right place so thank you.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 7, 2014)

Good morning, just wanted you to know I am thinking of you and your family, Hugs and prayers coming your way, good things are just around the next corner...Peace always...Julia


----------



## Mistique (Dec 7, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> Good morning, just wanted you to know I am thinking of you and your family, Hugs and prayers coming your way, good things are just around the next corner...Peace always...Julia



Good morning, Julia. That was very kind of you to say, thank you.


----------



## TKent (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a couple of friends like this. They are priceless. So glad between your hubbie and friends you have a nice support system. (In addition to the one here )



> My best friend - who I have known for 24 years now (we've decided to have a little party for two next june when it will be 25 years) knows me better than anybody else and has been sending me flowers and flowers and flowers :smile: At the moment my livingroom is looking more like summer than winter and its making me smile :smile:


----------



## Mistique (Dec 7, 2014)

TKent said:


> I have a couple of friends like this. They are priceless. So glad between your hubbie and friends you have a nice support system. (In addition to the one here )



I don't have too many friends out in the real world (since I am more of a family girl), but the ones that I do have are definately priceless. Thank you.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Dec 8, 2014)

*So many good people in the world. Hard to believe when one turns on the news. This is a very sad link with a tiny golden layer. That layer being all the support. This is the reason I come to this board.*


----------



## Mistique (Dec 9, 2014)

BryanJ62 said:


> *So many good people in the world. Hard to believe when one turns on the news. This is a very sad link with a tiny golden layer. That layer being all the support. This is the reason I come to this board.*



I know what you mean. For me individuals make sense - not all of them, but a lot of them - but the world as a whole makes far less sense to me.


----------

